# Adding Bacon Flavor



## whos96am (May 3, 2011)

i have a recipe from my dehydrator manual for salmon dog treats. i was wondering how to add bacon flavor to the dog treat ( so they would be like the salmon bacon flavored yummie chummies) and will it still be able to be dehydrated?


----------



## Chef Munky (May 3, 2011)

Try adding some bacon grease to the flour mixture. It can still be dehydrated or baked.

Lucky dog!


----------



## Sprout (May 3, 2011)

liquid smoke? I'd say to add salt, too, but that would be bad for the pooch.


----------



## Janet H (May 4, 2011)

How about using Bacon base? Here are some options:

Bacon Base from the Scandinavian Spice Online Store

Soupbase.com for Minor's chicken base, lobster base, clam base, low sodium, sauces and other gourmet cooking ingredients and recipes.


----------



## Josie1945 (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Josie1945 (May 4, 2011)

Janet H said:


> How about using Bacon base? Here are some options:
> 
> Bacon Base from the Scandinavian Spice Online Store
> 
> Soupbase.com for Minor's chicken base, lobster base, clam base, low sodium, sauces and other gourmet cooking ingredients and recipes.


 

Janet, Thanks for the link. That site is awesome!

Josie


----------



## taxlady (May 4, 2011)

The site does look very interesting. I like that their soup bases don't have MSG. I just wonder why a company with "Scandinavian Spice" in its name doesn't sell cardamom.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 4, 2011)

Back to Bacon Flavoring for Puppy Dogs...the best bet is adding bacon grease. I think soup base would have too much salt for dogs.

Thanks for the reminder, I need to reload on dog treats for work...


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2011)

I'm not a dehydrating expert but I remember something about fatty things don't dehydrate well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 4, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I'm not a dehydrating expert but I remember something about fatty things don't dehydrate well.


 
Beef Jerky works fine...even if the fat dripped out, the bacon flavor should remain.


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Beef Jerky works fine...even if the fat dripped out, the bacon flavor should remain.




Isn't jerky usually made with a very lean cut like flank steak?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 4, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Isn't jerky usually made with a very lean cut like flank steak?


 
Are you looking for an argument?  Catch me later, if you can, I'm getting fast!...I need to get to work!

We are looking for ways to add dog safe, bacon flavor to salmon treats...


----------



## Chef Munky (May 4, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I'm not a dehydrating expert but I remember something about fatty things don't dehydrate well.



Your absolutely right. I tried it once with bacon. Never again. It was pretty much plastic looking. Bent like a silicone mold. Ewww.. It like Salmon is too fatty. Bacon grease in the treats is safer. 

My dehydrator book says that Salmon is ok to use. But only if it's canned, drained of the oils. Fresh Salmon requires a lot of salt and brining before you can even start to dehydrate it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you looking for an argument?...




I'm looking for the TRUTH!


----------



## taxlady (May 4, 2011)

Chef Munky said:


> Your absolutely right. I tried it once with bacon. Never again. It was pretty much plastic looking. Bent like a silicone mold. Ewww.. It like Salmon is too fatty. Bacon grease in the treats is safer.
> 
> My dehydrator book says that Salmon is ok to use. But only if it's canned, drained of the oils. Fresh Salmon requires a lot of salt and brining before you can even start to dehydrate it.



Wouldn't that be perfect for a dog chew? 

How about adding bacon grease *after* it's dehydrated?


----------



## Chef Munky (May 4, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Wouldn't that be perfect for a dog chew?
> 
> How about adding bacon grease *after* it's dehydrated?



At the time my intentions were not for dog chews. Looking it over. I didn't trust it even as a dog chew. It could have posed as a choking hazard. If in doubt toss it out.

Brushing bacon grease on afterwards is up to you. I pour some of the bacon grease over my dogs dry kibble. I just don't want to touch greasy dog treats. They're by that time slobbering all over as it is


----------



## whos96am (May 4, 2011)

*adding bacon flavor to dog treat*

thanks for all of the replies and the small debate 

if i took the  dried soybean version of bacos (i forget what it''s called) grind it to a  powder and put that in the flour would that work too?? 

i have a Nesco/American Harvest dehydrator and my dehydrator book said that caned salmon was fine and to put liquid and  all in a food processor to make a paste that i mix with the flour

the can doesn't say what the salmon is packed in....half tempted to take some salmon i caught myself last summer and bake it for her and make the treats in the oven instead


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 4, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I'm looking for the TRUTH!


 
**You can't handle the truth*!*

Oops, sorry! Why the heck  Okay, now I'm ready.  

Looks like Munky answered the question. I only ever did lean beef, because I didn't want fat jerky...never thought sbout how it would come through.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> **You can't handle the truth*!*...





I knew you wouldn't let me down!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 5, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I knew you wouldn't let me down!


 
I'm that transparent, huh?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 5, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I'm looking for the TRUTH!







*YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!*


----------

